# Last Moments...



## snowleopard (Jan 29, 2012)

Now that I'm months from turning fifty, I decided to create my first video. :shock: Well, sort of. 

Anyone who ever reads my posts (and I admit there may not be much to read!) may know I'd rather reach beyond the boundaries and fail, than create something superb that sounds like something you'd hear almost anywhere else. So I may have fallen on my face here, but will let you be the judge of that. This strange piece could have to be classified as some sort of dark ambient, dissonant, horror/bliss. The beginning is very quiet, so don't turn up your speakers to 11. 

I created the video in Adobe After Effects, using various fractal noise layers set to swirl, with the slide show blended behind it. 



If anyone made it through the thing, here's some tech info. Most of the sounds on here were from a Kurzweil K2600. Some of the other sounds were directly from the Kontakt library, and a few more sounds from Heavocity Evolve. The wind sounds were actual wind recorded in the Bahamas, and the chatter is from actual ATC and CVR recordings. They do not match the visuals so to speak. I played it all by hand. One goal was to make the second half sound pleasing, consonant, even though if you listen to it you'll hear that there are several key modulations there, but compared to the first half of the track, it's almost blissful.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 30, 2012)

This is interesting to me Phil, as I'm planning to do something similar with some tracks of mine.

If I'm honest, I don't think the plane crash visuals work - they're a bit 'on the nose'. And the fact that they're so lo-res, against the rather nice swirling fractal noise, means your audience is concentrating on the least appealing bit of information.

I think the fractals alone would actually serve your music better in this instance.

Very interesting sound textures though.


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 31, 2012)

Hmmm. Okay. Thanks.


----------

